# My Altrece kids have arrived!!! Pic overload!!!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

So my kids are finally home, they are just gorgeous!! I can't wait to see them mature, and they are soooooo sweet. The both follow me all around the barn when I'm in there.

Here is Altrece She'll Take Chicago, aka Bri for short, named after my cousin

























Look how long she is!!









And her escutcheon is perfect, I've never seen one so high and wide, its kind of hard to tell in this pic, pardon me for her poopy butt, she has a little bit of stress diarreha from the trip









And here is Altrece Legend's Big Sky, aka Snickers, my dad called him Snickers because that was what he was craving when we got home :lol:

































And together









Enjoy!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!   Are they full siblings? Congrats!!! :stars: :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how adorable.....  :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Sarah, they are gorgeous!!! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!



shadycreekgoats said:


> They are adorable!!!   Are they full siblings? Congrats!!! :stars: :leap: :greengrin:


Nope, they are sort of cousins though. Snicker's pat. granddam is Bri's dam =)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww Sarah, even with no ears they're cute! lol Munchies are such characters, and Bri does look VERY dairy and I think your dad chose a fitting name for Snickers....he IS the color of a chocolate bar!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous!! Congrats Sarah!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so sweet! and they have a pretty sunny pasture to play in! :sun:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!

And thanks for the compliments about the pasture Katrina  You should see it in the summer, it gets waist high out there, the girls just love it.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Awww... that's too bad - they were born without ears. :ROFL: 


They are soooo cute.... love the brown color.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are beautiful! How exciting to finally have them home. :stars:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are nice looking kids!!! What's their pedigrees? I am looking into getting some Dapper Dandy semen. I think i'd probably get shot if I thought of bringing home more LaManchas .


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Snickers in such a cute name for him!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Snickers is the cutest boy, every time you look at him he wiggles his tail. I've noticed that any herdsire I've ever had is extremely happy, must be because they know where they aren't going :lol:



redneck_acres said:


> Those are nice looking kids!!! What's their pedigrees? I am looking into getting some Dapper Dandy semen. I think i'd probably get shot if I thought of bringing home more LaManchas .


Dapper Dandy is a really nice buck, I've only seen one of his daughters though, GCH Timber*Cove DD Honey Comb, she's a really nice doe.

Here's peds:
Snicker's sire: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx ... L001440617
His dam: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx ... L001208926

Bri's sire: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx ... L001453627
her dam: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx ... L001267968


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow on both, and congratulations!! Bri is oh so pretty white, and gotta love Snickers' brown. I'm a sucker for the browns. :drool: Looking great out in the sun.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I see Windysprings Monsoon is a relative ;-). There's lots of names I recognized and some I did not. The Lady who owns the Timber Cove herd lives nearby. Yeah, I Honey Comb is a pretty doe.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

goathappy said:


> And here is Altrece Legend's Big Sky, aka Snickers, my dad called him Snickers because that was what he was craving when we got home :lol:


Is your dad preggers sarah?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> Is your dad preggers sarah?


lmao, no, just hungry. He didn't want to get off the highway to eat someplace, it was during rush hour soo.....

*******,

I'm really excited about the little girl because she goes back to Monsoon and also Quixote Kate's Kareem, my buck Yogi also comes from those lines so I'm hoping I should get some really nice kids from linebreeding.

Thanks for the compliments everybody! :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sarah how did I miss this!! (oh wait I was on kidding watch :shades: ) 

Congrats - I like the name you picked for her registered name.

They are both very stunning.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey 

Angie's kids are gorgeous btw, I love the gold color


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I am going to have a lot of gold this year............................ but thats ok I will be happy with whatever as long as they are healthy


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I missed this Sarah, they are gorgeous! Bri has such a cute face!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------

